# what color sencondary?



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

Ok ive got a red primary spring but im lookin for jus a little more, i know airdam is my best bet but money wont allow it atm i trail ride lookin for mudholes lol im runnin 30 inch monsters(its all in my sig) they are like 48 pounds an i jus want a lil more low end power but i dont wanna sacrafice alot of top end. Preciate it


----------



## chadwyk (Jul 17, 2011)

Try the white secondary. That is what I use with my 29.5 outlaws and it worked desent. But go ahead and start saving for something more because it doesn't matter what spring you get, your gonna burn the belt. I've just order a QSC primary but that was after about 7 months of saving.


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

Yeah as soon as i get some notes knocked down on thos thing thats what im gunn do.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

chadwyk said:


> Try the white secondary. That is what I use with my 29.5 outlaws and it worked desent. But go ahead and start saving for something more because it doesn't matter what spring you get, your gonna burn the belt. I've just order a QSC primary but that was after about 7 months of saving.



Not sure what the QSC costs, but the CVTech conversion from Adam works quite well. My buddy just did on his XMR, after over 100hrs on his stock clutch it was very a noticeable difference right away and he has liked it more & more every time he's rode since.


----------



## chadwyk (Jul 17, 2011)

QSC cost me $850.00 shipped to my door. The reason I choose QSC over Airdam is the simple reason that QSC is completely tunable as where Airdam you can only change the springs. QSC is also made for high horse power incase I decide to put a BBK in it later. Not knocking Airdam, just it did not offer the tunablily that I wanted.


----------



## FuzzyD (Mar 1, 2012)

I talked wit adam an he told me 800 for tha cvtech. I may have him machine my secondary while his at it.


----------



## chadwyk (Jul 17, 2011)

Good luck with which ever way you decide. I've always read instead of spending your money on clutch kits, to simply save your money and wait for a replacement primary. Which was why I simply changed my springs until I could buy a primary.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

chadwyk said:


> QSC cost me $850.00 shipped to my door. The reason I choose QSC over Airdam is the simple reason that QSC is completely tunable as where Airdam you can only change the springs. QSC is also made for high horse power incase I decide to put a BBK in it later. Not knocking Airdam, just it did not offer the tunablily that I wanted.


That's not bad at all for the QSC. - Airdam's CVTech can be tuned via spring & weight, but it doesn't have the "curve" tune-ability that the QSC does.


----------

